# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Could my Whites Tree Frog be pregnant?

## taelynne

Hey,

So a while ago I bought a female Whites Tree Frog to go along with my male Whites Tree Frog hoping my boyfriend and I could get them to mate. My male has been calling more than usual lately and the female has been doing nothing but sitting in the water dish for a couple days. I haven't noticed any eggs yet, and I haven't seen the boy mounting the girl.

She has gotten a little larger but they are Whites Tree Frogs they eat a lot, so weight gain really isn't a big sign to me. But I have noticed she is a bit more solid to the touch, not as squishy as normal.

I was wondering if there were any signs that they are pregnant besides the obvious waiting for eggs?

If she is pregnant I want to make sure I finish buying all the necessary items to properly raise the tadpoles before they arrive.
Any help?

Thank you so much!

----------


## John Clare

With tree frogs if they are going to mate, one day there are no eggs and the next there are tons of eggs.  I very much doubt they'll mate in a normal setup though because White's need to be cycled well - they are not an easy species to breed.  Justin (Greatwtehunter) on here has bred this species. I hope he sees this thread.

----------


## taelynne

I know it normally takes a lot more for frogs to mate, a dry period, rain chamber, all that stuff. My girl whites wasn't acting like normal that is why I was wondering what the chances were that maybe something crazy happened and she was ready to lay eggs.

We aren't really trying to breed them right now, we will eventually, but I didn't know if there were any signs to tell.

Also if she isn't ready to lay eggs, does anyone know why she would sit in her water dish for days? My male has never done that.
I can't find a straight answer on google.

----------


## John Clare

Either it's not humid enough for her on a normal basis or she is having problems shedding.  There is also the possibility that she just likes water more than the average member of her species but I think the first explanation is far more likely.

----------


## taelynne

I'll increase how often I spray the tank and keep a closer eye on the humidity. If that doesn't help could you recommend any good products to help aid shedding?

I know there are many out there, I have never had to use any, so I don't know which ones work better and whatnot.

Thank you so much for your help!

----------


## John Clare

> I know there are many out there


Not for frogs there isn't.  There are products for reptiles but those are not meant for amphibians.  What would really help you is a humidity gauge - then you would really know what's going on.

----------


## taelynne

I have a humidity gauge that I try and keep around 60%
Sometimes when I don't spray it multiple times a day it falls to about 50% since I live on the east side of Washington State where humidity is fairly low, but I try to keep it at around 60 sometimes a little higher.
I only use bottled water for the spray bottle and their water

I was told around 60% humidity is best, does that sound about right?

----------


## John Clare

60 is a minimum in my opinion for these frogs.  If it fluctuates a lot then that's not very helpful.  What kind of terrarium do you keep them in that has so much air flow as to allow this fluctuation?

----------


## taelynne

A few days ago my boyfriend bought this tank to keep them in.


I haven't had it long enough to see how much the humidity changes. I have only sprayed it once today and it has stayed about the same.
Before they were kept in 29 gallon tank with a screen top that was really hard to keep the humidity high at all.

----------


## John Clare

You could block part of the lid to help keep more moisture in.

----------


## Kurt

I am just going to chime in and state my experiences with frogs that soak all the time in their water bowls. 
I had a blue poison dart frog that once ate a bunch of been weevils in one sitting. He/she then sat in his/her water bowl for the next 48 hours, then died. I figured it might of died from impaction and it was trying to loosen up it's bowel by soaking in the bowl. I know many reptiles will relax when soaking in water and then poop. I believe amphibians do as well. I am constantly having to clean water bowls out in my Microhylid cages, they are for ever soaking and pooping in the water.
Recently, my hatchet-faced treefrog starting eating, I bought it way back in April. I thought it would've died by now. Up untill recently it was always soaking. Now that it is eating it doesn't appear to soak as much. I really don't know what to make of this.

----------


## Ebony

Thats so true, Ya only find the BIG poo's in the water. He He :Stick Out Tongue:  Specialy when my frogs eat adult Locusts.

----------


## into

I thought that I had read that you could help a frog get through impaction if they were bathed in (slightly) warm water. So as paranoid as I was my first month with my male WTF I started giving him a warm bath every week to help him out... and yes he usually takes a poop afterwards. I continue to do this as it's kind of a habit now. I did noticed however that he will sit in his water everynight after dinner. Sometimes for 5 minutes, sometimes an hour, but on nights he gets his special warm bath, he doesn't go near his pond and usually stays up high away from moist areas.

----------


## jclee

My big eyed tree frogs poo almost exclusively in their water bowls, these days.  I've come to think of it as a soggy litterbox.

----------


## taelynne

Thank you guys for that information
When I cleaned out the water dish after she was sitting in there for the 2 days I noticed that she had pooped a lot in there, and she did sit in there after she ate almost 10 crickets.
I guess I didn't think that's what it could be or maybe I was just really hoping for little frog babies  :Smile: , but now it makes complete sense.
She still does soak in there a lot, at least a couple times a day, but maybe she just enjoys relaxing in the water.
At first I wasn't sure what to think of it, that is why I came on here to ask :]

----------


## Mattiez

> maybe I was just really hoping for little frog babies ,


Careful what you wish for, unless you have the time and resources to raise hundreds of tads!

----------


## taelynne

You're probably right
I want them now, but it would be hectic taking care of a couple hundred baby frogs by myself since my boyfriend is getting deployed in a month.
It would be a cool experience, maybe someday  :Smile: 

Heres a better picture of my frogs since the last one was taken on my phone

The girl Chaquita is in front, the boy Chalupa is in back

----------

